# IE http 404 error but Mozilla and Chrome work



## mr_gobrien (Jun 1, 2012)

On one of my own webpages I get this error using Internet Explorer to look at it;

"The webpage cannot be found HTTP 404 
Most likely causes:
There might be a typing error in the address. 
If you clicked on a link, it may be out of date.
What you can try:
Go back to the previous page.
More information"


But the particular page displays ok on the Mozilla and Chrome browsers.

(i.e. I have not typed the url wrong etc)

It doesn't affect every page on my website either, Internet Explorer displays them ok

I am using Microsoft Frontpage to compose the pages.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The pages don't display in old FF versions either. Since you're the designer, I'm moving the thread to the Design Forum.


----------



## ttb (Jan 23, 2012)

mr_gobrien said:


> On one of my own webpages I get this error using Internet Explorer to look at it;


need a link to the page please. 404 is not found. so the url is miss typed.


----------



## mr_gobrien (Jun 1, 2012)

The url is typed perfectly correctly (it wouldn't work in both Mozilla and Firefox too otherwise).

Website - www.goosemoor-lane.com

The Games page works ok, Crime page works ok too, and the Links page etc - but the News page - oops.

[URL="http://www.goosemoor-lane.com/news.htm"][URL="http://www.goosemoor-lane.com/news.htm"]www.goosemoor-lane.com/news.htm[/URL][/URL]

The News page is no good on Internet Explorer anyway, but it is ok with Mozilla and Chrome (check yourself with all 3 browsers and see).

So what is going on - and how do I fix it so it works with all browsers?

Thanks


----------



## ttb (Jan 23, 2012)

is a style issue. IE everything is to the left. easiest way to fix is to wrap the content with a main divide. (<div class="main">). your using inline style. you could use css. body text align center. div main margin"0 auto". that would but the div in the center of IE.

here is my simple site not many divides. read the source in the head you will see a link to style.css. read both this will give you a basic CSS styling and you can go from there.



right click view source.


----------



## ttb (Jan 23, 2012)

IE loads for just a little bit then goes 404. not sure why. take out the head tags.


```
<link itemprop="url" href="https://plus.google.com/116007562709160888925">

<link itemprop="thumbnailUrl" href="http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/94iSLw-qUw8/hqdefault.jpg">



<link itemprop="url" href="http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvYx6dMu7VmNyLtyJbWmgNw">

<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-gb">

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
```
then add back one at a time till it does it again.


----------



## mr_gobrien (Jun 1, 2012)

have done those - still no good though - any other ideas?


----------



## ttb (Jan 23, 2012)

yes it is the behavior: url(/images/iepngfix/iepngfix.htc)


```
<div id="mmcontent" style="behavior: url(/images/iepngfix/iepngfix.htc)">
```
ie fix is going 404:


```
http://www.goosemoor-lane.com/images/iepngfix/iepngfix.htc
```


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

What version of IE are you using? It works fine on my IE9. But, the text size is different in IE. You might want to check out this page from W3schools for info on setting text (font) sizes:

CSS Font


----------

